# San Fransisco Starter



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2021)

What you will need for both the starter and 2 loaves.
You can use your mixer with the hook if you like

1/4 oz package plus 1 T active dry yeast
1 cup AP flour
4 3/4 cup bread flour
1 cup warm milk
olive oil
1 x large egg
3 1/2 T sugar divided
2 c warm water
2 1/2 tsp salt
2 T butter softened
cornmeal
1 T water

First make the starter. This will be a 2 day process.
2 cups warm water   Make sure you use a large bowl.
2 T active dry yeast. Added to the water. Mix well
Then add 1/2 T sugar, mix well.
Add the 1 cup AP flour, mix well. Cover with clear wrap lightly
Store starter at room temp for 2 days.







2 days later it bread time



Now the bread.

Large bowl add 1 cup of the bread flour. Add the remaining sugar, 1 pack of yeast, stir in the milk and butter. Mix well then add 1 1/2 cups of the starter, mix with a spoon then add the remaining bread flower gradually while mixing. If your dough is too sticking you can add a little more flour.

Once your dough is not sticking you can turn it onto a floured surface to kneed for 10 mins or use your stand mixer.
Coat a bowl with the olive oil, roll your dough in the bowl to coat with the oil.
Cover the bowl with a dish towel or plastic to let rise for  1-2 hours and doubles in size.
After the rise gently punch down the dough, leave uncovered to rest for 15 mins before shaping into 2 loaves.
Place the loaves onto a lightly greased baking sheet and toss on the cornmeal. Place loaves on the sheet and let rise for another hour.
If you have bread pans you can use those also.

Pre heat oven to 375*

Make some slash cuts on the top of loaves. Beat the egg with the 1 T water and brush onto the loaves.
Bake for 30 mins until golden brown


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2021)

My wife bought me a book

Ouch
I gotta read now


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2021)

I so love bread but just can't do very often.


----------



## kruizer (May 14, 2021)

I feel your pain. No carb diet for me


----------



## Omnivore (May 14, 2021)

I've baked my way through that cookbook over the years and it made me a much better bread baker. That and "The Perfect Loaf" website. I don't do much sourdough these days because I hate having to find things to do with the discard (can't throw stuff away) so my go to FWSY recipe is the white bread with poolish with maybe 100 grams of whole wheat.


----------



## forktender (May 15, 2021)

Omnivore said:


> I've baked my way through that cookbook over the years and it made me a much better bread baker. That and "The Perfect Loaf" website. I don't do much sourdough these days because I hate having to find things to do with the discard (can't throw stuff away) so my go to FWSY recipe is the white bread with poolish with maybe 100 grams of whole wheat.


A lot of Chefs feel the same way about tossing food. What they do is make a starter and after 7 days of feeding it they dry all the discard until they have enough dry starter to keep them going for a while. They take the dry starter and put it into the food processer until it is a fine powder. Then they add a tsp to TBSP of the starter powder to their poolish. It gives you a mild sourdough taste to your final product.  A lot of pizza joints use this hybrid dough for their pies. Try it out you add it to the poolish when you start it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

Judy cheated & bought some starter from King Arthur, that date’s back to the 1800’s. She bought it about 3 or 4 years ago, and of course has to feed it & take some out every week, so we always have an ample supply of sourdough bread.
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 15, 2021)

Sounds like a great recipe and an interesting read Rick!


----------



## Omnivore (May 15, 2021)

forktender said:


> A lot of Chefs feel the same way about tossing food. What they do is make a starter and after 7 days of feeding it they dry all the discard until they have enough dry starter to keep them going for a while. They take the dry starter and put it into the food processer until it is a fine powder. Then they add a tsp to TBSP of the starter powder to their poolish. It gives you a mild sourdough taste to your final product.  A lot of pizza joints use this hybrid dough for their pies. Try it out you add it to the poolish when you start it.


 Thanks! I never thought to do that but I'll give it a try! My waistline was begging me to stop making sourdough pancakes with all the discard.


----------

